# Cider Yeast Selection



## opposition (10/1/10)

Hi all,

With the inability of getting a proper liquid yeast to do a cider today, can anyone tell me if a coopers yeast, or even a saf yeast would produce something good??? Looking to use 21L Woolies Apple Juice and said yeast.

Looking forward to your replies.

Dean.


----------



## manticle (10/1/10)

The only yeast I've ever used for cider is a white wine yeast (dried). However if you check the simple cider thread in the non-beer brewing section, you'll notice people have had success with US05, S04 and some other dry yeasts.


----------



## murrayr (10/1/10)

i've gotten very good results using a dried champagne yeast.
murray


----------



## thanme (10/1/10)

I use Proculture Pro-99 Mead Yeast which turned out a nice cider.


----------



## Franko (10/1/10)

If you have it on hand and really need to get it on today S-04 will be ok. but I would highly recommend Wyeast 4766 Cider yeast IMHO its the only one to use

beers
Franko


----------



## SpillsMostOfIt (10/1/10)

I think it depends on what you're trying to achieve.

I'm looking to highlight the flavour of the fruit I'm using, so am using EC-1118 champagne yeast and fermenting controlled cool.

If you want some yeasty flavours, then a less-clean yeast is the way to go. The dedicated cider yeasts (like their mead cousins) produce flavours that are often traditionally associated with cider (mead) and so might not be a bad choice, but one way to look at it is that a champagne yeast is about the cheapest yeast you can pull out of a HBS fridge and so probably isn't over-capitalising your supermarket apple-juice investment.

I reckon cold-fermented champagne & supermarket juice makes a nice, simple warm-weather drink.


----------



## Screwtop (10/1/10)

Franko said:


> If you have it on hand and really need to get it on today S-04 will be ok. but I would highly recommend Wyeast 4766 Cider yeast IMHO its the only one to use
> 
> beers
> Franko




The old +1 to that

Used S-04 in a Grapple (20L Apple 2.4L Grape Juice) made a few weeks before XMAS 1.043 down to 1.007. Way better than the super dry things I've made before using Champers yeast.

Cheers,

Screwy


----------



## KHB (10/1/10)

Ive used 4766 and didnt like the end result it was super dyr. Used US05 and finished a bit sweeter. Apple flavour was cleaner too IMO

Cheers


----------



## Phoney (11/1/10)

Ive used 4766, white wine and champers yeast on exactly the same juice.

In my opinion, all three are very good, but the white wine yeast wins. 4766 is a tad too tart for my liking (others love it though), the champagne is a bit too dry but the white wine yeast comes out very crisp and subtle. I will give US05 or 04 a go next time and see what happens


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (11/1/10)

Any one tried this HERE.
GB


----------



## T.D. (11/1/10)

I wonder what the proculture ginger beer yeast would be like in a cider...?


----------

